

The NFL Strike and the Modern Economy - eli_gottlieb
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/09/29/opinion/the-nfl-strike-and-modern-economy.html

======
bediger4000
Somehow, the writer of the editorial differentiates between "Capital" and
"Talent", where one member of "Talen" is the CEO.

I think this is ridiculous. Certainly some CEOs are driven by forces beyond
their comprehension or control, but for the most part, the CEOs _are_
"Capital".

Further the write of the article imbues "Capital" with the emotion of anger.

I believe we have to consider this article and its analysis as rubbish.

~~~
fredsanford
Capital, talent... blah.

This was a pure union busting move on the part of the NFL.

Again proving that unions are a necessary evil.

